# hi mahal kong fergi's



## noti mouse

Hello again, this forum is excellent, the support is second to none. Can anyone please help me understand this message from my girlfriend?
Thanks again in advance.

hi mahal kong fergi's
kumusta kana ngayon,hope u understand.mg mula nang makilala ka
hindi ko kalain na mapunta saganitong sitwation
na maiinlove ko sayo,ewan koba anong pinakain mona na sobrang nabaliw ko sayo......pero 
masaya ko tulad ng sinabi mo na binago ko ang buhay mo,ikaw rin binago mo rin ko,kaya 
hindi ko makakalimutan isang matapang na lalaki dumating sa buhay ko.ang saya 
ko,,,sana'y making aking ka hangang sa dulo ng mundo,,,,kahit sa pag.tulog ikaw ikaw ang 
nasa isip ko,kaya natatakot ko na mawawala ka sakin baka maymangyaring masama 
saakin,,alam mo ng dahil sa pg ibig maraming tao ng pakamatay dahil hindi makayanan 
ang sakit pag nawalan ka nang minamahal mo sa buhay,kaya para sakin mabuti mamatay 
narin kundi ka making akin,,,,dyos ko ang sakit ng naramdaman ko na malayo ka saakin 
parang tinusok ng kutsilyo ang puso ko,,,,sana nandito ka ngayon kapiling ko iparamdam 
ko sayo na gaano ka kahalaga saakin,kaya rin kita alagan at magiging mabuti kong 
asawa,,,,,
ang mga pilipina sobra pag nainlove todo bigay,pero pag nasaktan pasensyahan po walang 
patawad kahit ka mg tanong sa iba,,,,,,sana alagan mo mabuti ang
 damdamin ko,mahal kong ferg's


----------



## DotterKat

Hi noti mouse,

Below is the translation, in which I kept the same running tone and creative use of punctuation marks :

>>>>>
Hi, my dear fergs. How are you today? I hope you understand that since I met you I never thought that it would come to this situation, that I would fall in love with you. I don't know what you must have fed me that I am this much crazy about you.....but I am happy, like you said that I changed your life, you too have changed me, so I will never forget that such  a brave man has come into my life. I am so happy....I hope you will be mine until the end of the world...even in my sleep, you, you are in my mind so I am afraid that should I lose you, something bad will happen to me, you know because of love many people have committed suicide because they could not bear the pain of the loss of their loved one, so for me, it is better to die if you will not be mine...Oh my God, how painful it is to be so far away from you, it's as if my heart was being pierced with a knife.....I wish you were here with me, I will let you know just how dear you are to me, I can also take care of you and I will be a good wife...
filipinas give everything when they fall in love, but when hurt, ( *pero pag nasaktan pasensyahan po walang patawad *- this is a figure of speech, the closest English translation in my opinion would be - ) there will be hell to pay!
I hope you take very good care of my feelings, my dear fergs
>>>>>

Tread carefully, friend.

Gary


----------



## noti mouse

DotterKat said:


> Hi noti mouse,
> 
> Below is the translation, in which I kept the same running tone and creative use of punctuation marks :
> 
> >>>>>
> Hi, my dear fergs. How are you today? I hope you understand that since I met you I never thought that it would come to this situation, that I would fall in love with you. I don't know what you must have fed me that I am this much crazy about you.....but I am happy, like you said that I changed your life, you too have changed me, so I will never forget that such a brave man has come into my life. I am so happy....I hope you will be mine until the end of the world...even in my sleep, you, you are in my mind so I am afraid that should I lose you, something bad will happen to me, you know because of love many people have committed suicide because they could not bear the pain of the loss of their loved one, so for me, it is better to die if you will not be mine...Oh my God, how painful it is to be so far away from you, it's as if my heart was being pierced with a knife.....I wish you were here with me, I will let you know just how dear you are to me, I can also take care of you and I will be a good wife...
> filipinas give everything when they fall in love, but when hurt, ( *pero pag nasaktan pasensyahan po walang patawad *- this is a figure of speech, the closest English translation in my opinion would be - ) there will be hell to pay!
> I hope you take very good care of my feelings, my dear fergs
> >>>>>
> 
> Tread carefully, friend.
> 
> Gary


 
Thanks very much for your help DotterKat, wow, quite touching and true.
She is a very loving and emotional woman so i will take care of her.
Thanks again for your time, very kind of you.


----------

